# A diagram of my recovery? This lingering sensation? Will it ever break down?



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

So, I have around 1 month of recovering. I know I shouldn't count it or get it to much attention or try to force the recovery.

Anyway I don't make it worse because I don't react to it with fear and anxiety.

I drew a diagram how I see my recovery, and its evolution.

The problem is, I CAN'T get down the lingering sensation, the tinny layer that still makes me bit detached of the world. I don't have now so many ups and downs, its more flat , last days , but a low level DP is still ON, and it doesn't changing.

I'm trying to avoid thinking about it, just living my life, but I wanted some advices and validation from others that this is ok. I'm still kinda sure that DP, in my case, is not reversible, and maybe in all people it's not reversible but they just get used to it.

But I can't, I miss my old me, how I felt before DP. And i'm trying to forget about my old me, because people grow, they change. But how do I know I'm like I need to be, not in DP. Maybe I don't have dp , and this is reality? I don't know.


----------



## butcheniho (Nov 26, 2014)

I feel the EXACT same, I'm just trying to keep as positive as possible and use grounding techniques to keep me in the moment whenever I remember to. From all of the posts and youtube videos I've read and watched I think this is pretty normal. I think we are so close to being fully out, it's still hard to imagine what it's like to be completely recovered though eh? And like you say, difficult to know whether you've maybe already recovered. From what people say, it sounds like you know for certain when you're out. Also I feel like our perception of recovery might be skewed, it may feel like we aren't really making any progress now, when in fact we are, and it's difficult to remember how bad the DP was a week ago. We still feel slightly DP'd and we just think that we haven't recovered at all. I reckon just keep as present and in the moment as possible and it will resolve itself. That's what I'm going to try and do anyway.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think focusing on the lingering sensation of DP is productive for you. I think you should just keep on doing what you've been doing, living your life.

Especially since from what you've said, I'd imagine DP/DR probably isn't affecting your functionality or ability to live your life at this point in time, I think the less you focus on it the better. Thats the only way to move forward.

Great to hear your recovering!


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

amen to what agent said, i will make a post soon on how I'm feeling 4 months into DP but you need to put as much effort in now, as you did in the beginning to make those feelings go away.. unfortunately you will never be the same guy who didn't know what DP was, but you can grow from here and it really won't even be a major memory in your life you really will forget about it.. it will become a distant memory with no real insight of how DP actually feels, just that you had a very weird experience and it made you feel so fucked up... do yourself a favour and really stop monitoring it, and be grateful for the progress you've clearly made, which is so close to recovery.. think about it this way, even if one year of your life is spent in DP.. you have so many more to be out of it, and re-write over those memories with reality... and you really will be back to normal. just live with it, love it, learn to appreciate life in a new way.. and all of a sudden you will find it no longer remains... a big part of this is acceptance, and learning to not question reality and yourself in the ways we do when we have DP


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

lol...... feelin EXACTLY the same. I cant wait for the moment where I realize "Omg ... I haven't thought about DP in a week or a month" .... that's what makes me excited. Cause I don't really feel anything DP much anymore.. tiny lingering symptoms.... but I know its because im CHECKING if im normal still. If I can cut that habit I should be good to go. Im not scared of it anymore.. just kinda obsessed/addicted to checking if its there still. That's what proves that DP is a habit ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't mean to be rude, but its working on this graph that's keeping you there. The last step is to distract yourself from it which means getting your mind off it. Interesting post though


----------

